# good yang dvd's



## marlon (Nov 26, 2007)

I want to gift a friend a dvd of the yang long form.  Hopefully, he will see enough to seek out a teacher.  can anyone recommend a good dvd?

thanks
marlon


----------



## grydth (Nov 26, 2007)

If memory serves me, Xue Sheng posted a link to the Yang Family site not long ago.... have you tried there?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 26, 2007)

The only video I have seen in this group is one from Alex Dong and his long form is a little different from what I have been taught. 

But these people are all suppose to be very good at Yang Style Taijiquan

If he has any videos Tung Kai Ying (Grandson of Tung Ying Jie) is very good, but I am not sure he has any videos. From what I have been told he is rather traditional

Possibly Dong Zeng Chen - Grandson of Tung Ying Jie

Possibly Alex Dong, Great Grandson of Tung Ying Jie
Video - Slow Set and Family Set. 

Fu Sheng Yuan is the Son of Fu Zhong Wen and I have seen videos of Fu Zhong Wen and he was quite good
http://www.fushengyuan-taichi.com.au/prod012.htm



grydth said:


> If memory serves me, Xue Sheng posted a link to the Yang Family site not long ago.... have you tried there?


 
Yang Family
http://www.yangfamilytaichi.com/products/


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 26, 2007)

Yang Family Tai Chi Chuan - Traditional Form, by Master Yang Jun

Client of mine's got this on currently in his school (where I'm currently doing some site work) and it looks pretty good.  Nice demo and applications.


----------



## marlon (Nov 26, 2007)

i would perfer one not from Yang Jun, if possible.  That one is on youtube and i would like a different one preferably of someone under 70 doing the form.
thanks

Marlon


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 26, 2007)

Tung Kai Ying, Dong Zeng Chen, Alex Dong with Tung Kai Ying being the oldest (and I think under 70), are all under 70.

Alex Dong is under 40. There is also Vincent Chu who has a video but it is a bit to expensive in my opinion.

I am not sure how old Fu Sheng Yuan is


----------

